# (Video) Pretty cool short clip of SF



## Spencer (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## Wolfman (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool Video, around 0:18 is that a Mp40 or some kind of variant?


----------



## Spencer (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes I believe so


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 21, 2012)

Those don't look like team guys.


----------



## Cyberchp (Sep 21, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> Those don't look like team guys.


I think team guys get issued different theme music


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Sep 21, 2012)

That was taken during 1/19's AT last year...


----------



## Spencer (Sep 21, 2012)

Great vid, almost as good as mine..lol


----------



## CDG (Sep 21, 2012)

Spencer said:


> Great vid, almost as good as mine..lol


 
Well, it is a contest.


----------



## Dr.D (Sep 27, 2012)

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0VkewPYoJBU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------

